

Show HN: New 24/7 Twitch Plays Game - marxdeveloper
http://www.twitch.tv/rpgmo

======
ParadoxOryx
I'll be honest. I've been playing this for the past hour, it's actually quite
fun.

Technologically, it's quite interesting as well.

~~~
marxdeveloper
Thanks. I'm using Node.JS backend to connect with Twitch and Hitbox. Streaming
the game to Twitch and Node.JS at the same time with a nginx setup so I can
run the stream on a relatively slow computer.

